# Bowers/Pacific Ambulance - Orientation



## 2BFFSAR (Mar 14, 2012)

Just a quick thread about Bowers/Pacific's orientation coming up next week..

What usually goes on during orientation during each day? I guess any orientation experience from any company would give me an idea, but looking especially for Bowers/Pacific as theirs is 8-5pm next Mon-Thurs.

I'm asking because I may have to miss the last 2 of the 4 days because I'm flying out to New York to take a firefighter written exam (waited for this day since the summer). My supervisors said they would get back to me to see what we could do, but if nothing can be done, I'll have to reschedule my exam and most likely buy another plane ticket.

Also thought this might be of interest to a few new members on the forum who just got hired by Bowers/Pacific as well.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rolo47 (Mar 15, 2012)

Definitely curious as well. Got hired last weekend so il be seeing you there I'm sure. From what the supervisor vaguely explained it's just training and what not on the equipment, patient paperwork and employment papers.


----------



## LHKJohn (Mar 15, 2012)

Rolo47 said:


> From what the supervisor vaguely explained it's just training and what not on the equipment, patient paperwork and employment papers.



Pretty much this. Paperwork, equipment training, policies and procedures, meet and greet with management. 


Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## 2BFFSAR (Mar 16, 2012)

LHKJohn said:


> Pretty much this. Paperwork, equipment training, policies and procedures, meet and greet with management.
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2



Do you work for Bowers/Have you gone through their orientation?

Sounds to me like stuff I may be able to push into 2 days..


----------



## LHKJohn (Mar 16, 2012)

I think you have to make it to all the days. If not, I've heard of guys having to wait til the next hiring class to start since they didn't finish orientation. 

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## 2BFFSAR (Mar 16, 2012)

Don't want to wait for the next class.. O_O my chances seem slim..

Hey Rolo, I see youre in simi valley. You didnt choose to work the North Hollywood station did you? If you did, what are your shifts?


----------



## Rolo47 (Mar 16, 2012)

2BFFSAR said:


> Don't want to wait for the next class.. O_O my chances seem slim..
> 
> Hey Rolo, I see youre in simi valley. You didnt choose to work the North Hollywood station did you? If you did, what are your shifts?



I actually took the tarzana day shift...from what I remmeber its from 10 to 8. Almost picked the north Hollywood but tarzana was closer Hah


----------



## 2BFFSAR (Mar 17, 2012)

O haha, very cool. I'm sure I'll see you around nevertheless. I'm wed-sat 8-8 at noho.

By the way, they've just told me they will catch me up on the last two days after I get back, so off to NY on wed I go! I am very thankful right now..


----------



## Rolo47 (Mar 17, 2012)

2BFFSAR said:


> O haha, very cool. I'm sure I'll see you around nevertheless. I'm wed-sat 8-8 at noho.
> 
> By the way, they've just told me they will catch me up on the last two days after I get back, so off to NY on wed I go! I am very thankful right now..



Forsure. That's awesome though man! Glad it could all work out!


----------



## Chan (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey I got hired with Pacific and will be at orientation on Monday as well. OC Division.


----------



## CaptainKidd (Mar 17, 2012)

Will be seeing you all on Monday!


----------



## bam (May 21, 2012)

I got hired this round too! However I didn't get to pick the station or times that I was going to work. Did you guys pick it on the day you signed the job offer??

regardless, see you guys next week!


----------



## Rolo47 (May 22, 2012)

bam said:


> I got hired this round too! However I didn't get to pick the station or times that I was going to work. Did you guys pick it on the day you signed the job offer??
> 
> regardless, see you guys next week!



I was given a list of shifts to pick from when i was hired. I know where having shift bids in mid june so thats probably when theyl have you pick yours. Are you LA or OC


----------



## bam (May 23, 2012)

Rolo47 said:


> I was given a list of shifts to pick from when i was hired. I know where having shift bids in mid june so thats probably when theyl have you pick yours. Are you LA or OC



Oh alright, sounds good. I'm LA.


----------

